# Gym Equipment



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Guys

I am looking to purchase a pull/chin up bar that I can use at home as part of a workout. I can purchase one on the internet and have it shipped but does anyone know where or if there are any stores in Dubai that sell them? 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The larger branches of Sun & Sand Sports or Go Sports.


----------



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The larger branches of Sun & Sand Sports or Go Sports.



Thank you thats great


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sun and Sand has a sale on at the moment.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

also u can try at Knightshots, its opp dubai mall metro station, if you dont want to face the crowds and parking issues!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Go Sports in Dubai Mall has them.


----------

